
Bananas vs. Sports Drinks? Bananas Win in Study - artsandsci
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/04/04/well/move/banana-sports-drinks-exercise-workout-carbs.html
======
Finnucane
This might be great for pro cyclists who have people handing them food from
the sidelines, but there's no way I'm going for four-hour ride on a hot summer
day with a banana in my bag. I'll probably stick to Clif bars and HEED powder
for now.

